# Oh! Brand new Babys...! Oooo!



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone..!


You know how it is...no matter how many times one has had new Babys pip...it is still a moveing and thrilling thing..!

Got in ( among a dozen or so other kinds of ill or injured ) two particular Wing injury Pigeons Late January...one had been Cat chewed on both her wrists...the other looks like it had flown into something with broken Wing bones to show for it.

Anyway...was short on cages, so had these two together...did a semi botch job of the broken bones following my Vets semi botch job of it...thought they were both Hens. Kept a close eye on them and they got along fine from the start.

Soon they seemed to be pretty cuddley and dreamy together...and...in time...they got to their free-rove free fly phase in here...and while the broken bones one was flying - well enough for indoor life anyway - the Cat chewed Wings one was not...

One day I realized they had built a Nest, a heck of a nice one too...on the floor next to my Fileing Cabinet in the next room...and...soon there were two perfect Eggs ( I was waiting to see 'four' Eggs since I thought they were both Hens!) ...and...this afternoon I looked over to say "Hello!" and bring a little Seed Bowl for the one sitting to have a little snack...and see there are two new-pipped Babys...!


Dim in there...but I will try and get some pictures tomorrow when there is some daylight filtering in...

So charming...


Curiously...one of the now parents is very friendly and gentle...and the other is totally FIERCE, wing-slapping and puffing up and so on if I get within striking range...

I still do not know which is which but possibly the Hen is the friendly one...

Yet...another brooding, recovered pre-release pair here, the Male is the friendly one...liking to be head preened and handed things and so on as he sits the Eggs...while his Hen had been the fierce one...but she has mellowed somewhat and now lets me hand her Feathers for her Nest and she takes them gently and happily now...even letting me preen her head a little...

Oye...

What fun...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

COngrats!!
I've had quite an adventure with my baby..


----------



## Heather-Mole (May 16, 2006)

*Hey Phil*

Congrats To You And Your ''Double Hen Pair''


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Congratulations on the new babies! It will be interesting to learn which one is the hen. All three of my hens are fierce dragons when on the nest.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...they are THREE TIMES THEIR SIZE already, at least...!

Lol...

But it cooled off here quite a bit, and so Momma and Poppa are covering them pretty thoroughly when sitting their turns, and I have not had anything to get a picture of, except the the tips of little pink Beaks next to eachother pokeing out...even if I myself have glimpsed them a little more than that.


Seems like Momma is the fierce one, if it is her who sits by day...but I always get it mixed up ( or they do, ) as to who sits when. At least other pairs in here where I feel pretty sure who is who, seems Poppa sits at night, except when Momma does...


Lol...


Otherwise, got side tracked re-wireing my old Step Van, ( have nice Electric Turn Sigals now, and 'four ways' too, instead of having to rely on Arm Signals, which in a Van, are hard for people to the rear and right of me to see...got good bright Brake Lights now too, front turn signals also...and all in all, all new Wires for everything but the Headlights, which are fine, soo...) and doing some paying work things too, and have not started the Aviary yet..."soon"...soon...!



Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, I wanted to post an image but every time I would see about it, either the Babys, ( tiny of course 'then' ) were so under Momma or Poppa that there was nothing TO see...or too dim in there anyway...

Then, every time I would try it would either upset Momma, or Poppa, or was still just too dim...


Anyway, finally got an image and of course they are MUCH bigger now...hads to turn a Lamp to them to get enough light.


Anyway...they were just preening in their wobbley head way...but then went under Momma ( or Poppa, I can not tell who is who! ) for the view you see here...


Their Nest is quite charming...among Feathers, Toothpicks, Match-sticks, clean Toilet Paper ( since I keep a roll up front here for dusting or Bird poo picking ups, ) Business Cards, small receipts and other paper bits, they got a very pretty green long Necklace...and one of my long spare Boot Laces...and some Keys...


Originally, their Nest was just on the old 1952 Congolium Tiles, and I decided this was not good, since all the Nest materials were tending to get pushed aside and the Babys were on the cold slippery Floor...so, I moved it all out, slipped a folded Towell there and reset the Nest materials, and re-set the Babys, while Momma ( or Poppa) squaked and Wing slapped me and make a big protest...then, after, he/she looks it all over, tentatively walks back to it, trys it out...and soon had an expression of "Hmmmm, not bad..! Much better in fact!" which was SO funny...

I KNOW the Babys liked it a lot better...and no splay-legs this way either...let alone the coldness of that floor, eeeeeesh...nice and comfy now...




Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, too cute! What a variety of nesting materials they picked up. The necklace makes you wonder if they have been to Mardi Gras.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Never let it be said that pigeons won't accept all KINDS of goodies for their nests! Squeaks just loves thin shredded papers!

The babies ARE getting bigger and I'm so glad you put the towel under them. 

They sure couldn't have picked a better place...with Dr. Doolittle to help!


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

One of my friend is an industrial electrician. He told me he found a nest once made of the cast off ends of welding rods. Said it was huge and had to weigh 20 pounds.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

velo99 said:


> One of my friend is an industrial electrician. He told me he found a nest once made of the cast off ends of welding rods. Said it was huge and had to weigh 20 pounds.


Hi Velo99,

Yes! They will do such things...

Two of my 'Shop Birds' built a high Nest useing something like a hundred and thirty three-and-a-half inch Brass No. 12 Wood Screws, various small Swiss Needle Files and Rifflers, slender Machinist's drill Bits, bits of wire and other metal they gathered in my Shop...

Not so good, as one of their Eggs broke being on all that rough stuff...so, I pulled all that out, set a folded small Towell there, gathered some Feathers and Pine Needles and so on and set those where they could find them, and their remaining Egg made it, pipped out to be a splended Baby who grew up beautifully and is 'wild' now with the feral Flock outside...

But yeeeesh! what a Nest! Suited for a Fakir maybe, but not for delicate Eggs or Babys..!


If I may ask..."Velo"...being, after the famous French Pistol called the 'Velo Dog'? Or, the wonderful English Motorcycle known as the 'Velocette'? Or...?


Best wishes,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

pdpbison said:


> ...they were just preening in their wobbley head way...but then went under Momma ( or Poppa, I can not tell who is who! ) for the view you see here...
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Didn't know they start grooming themselves at such a tender age. Such healthy looking babies and such resourceful parents!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi TerriB, 



Yahhh, they get into brief little preening things even earlier...likely all those quills starting to grow is itchy in moments too.


Parents are both Wing injurys I got in, in the second week of March.

One had both Wings chewed by what I am sure was Cat or other fine eye-tooth Creature...and the other broke their Humerus prettybadlyIthink by flying into something hard...

Been out of their initial convelesent Cage since late March, I was slammed and short on Cages, so had them both in the same Cage and they got along fine from the get-go...I thought they were both Hens.

Anyway, the 'fierce' one can fly somewhat indoor-wise, and the other has both wings 'droopy' and does not fly...

Time will tell...

They are both calm and easy if I am not too close, but nervous and 'wild' and full of protest if I want to pick them up or anything, so, I probably should have been doing some physical therapy on the two-wings-droopy one, but they are really not comfortable being handled, and I just had so much going on here lately, I did not.

Anyway, we shall see...maybe one or both will be decent enough fliers for release one of these days...

Hope so!

I love to wave 'Bye-bye!'...and blow them a kiss as they fly off...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats on the babies.

They sure look like healthy little buggers, keeping mom and dad quite busy with the "feed me" squeeking...I'm sure.  

Please do update us when they get bigger.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Tressa, everyone...




Well, they have gotten "bigger" indeed...


And too, BOTH these Babys are "Butterscotch Birds"..!

One of the parents ( I can not decide which IS Mom, and which is Dad, ) has a slight 'brown' cast to one of their primary Feathers...otherwise, both are 'typical' Ferals, color wise...

...and while I am not at all up on genetics, one sees these two Babys, being decidely 'Butterscotch' colors and white/pale colors...so, interesting..!


Anyway, here are a couple images taken this evening...oops, well, one image, I guess the disc was bad, or somehting, since the several images I made are only partial, with only one good one.


Anyway, I visit these Babys a few times a day, in brief little 'How-de-do" times. 

Both parents appear to look on approvingly, but both parents are shy as far as 
being handled is concerned, and, or, they like ( and insist on ) me and them being no close than a foot or so, anyway. So, I respect that and do not pester them. One would let me hand them Feathers when (s)he was brooding, but the other would not tolerate it and would scold me. So I only handed Feathers to the one who was alright with it then.

Yet, somehow, they are both fine for me to visit their Babys, and stand near watching calmly and unconcerned.


Otherwise, aside from the Towell I slipped under everything, the Nest was all their imaginative doing, and I let them keep whatever they had brought to it. Which included short lengths of Toilet Paper I use to dust the Tee-Vee screen, and use to dust other things like the Computer, and if set down then, pending disposal later, would be secretely taken by them for their Nest building materials.

I have had quite a few Babys born here of feral parents, who were recovered but not released yet ( or not releaseable in some cases, as these two parents are, ) but I have never seen Babys of this kind of color before.

Have any of you?


I do see such colors sometimes in my feral flock...but I always imagined it to come from a similarly colored parent or parents...


I will see if I can get some images tomorrow of the Mom and Dad...

I did get some but the images did not come out.


Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Boy, Grandpa Phil, those are some very pretty grandpigeons you have there. You'll need to keep us updated with pics.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> And too, BOTH these Babys are "Butterscotch Birds"..!
> 
> One of the parents ( I can not decide which IS Mom, and which is Dad, ) has a slight 'brown' cast to one of their primary Feathers...otherwise, both are 'typical' Ferals, color wise...
> 
> ...


They look like Red checks to me. Do they look anything like either of these pics?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya know, Renee,
I was thinking red checks or dilute red checks myself, bird brains do think alike, don't they 
Daryl


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Oooh what beautiful babies  
Michelle


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> They look like Red checks to me. Do they look anything like either of these pics?


Hi Lovebirds, 


Yes...if a little younger...and these here, have 'pink' Beaks as well...be able to tell their colors better of course, once their Feathers are more grown out.


Interesting this color situation could arise from two 'blue' bar feral parents...( or is one a check? - I will have to see...)


What fun...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Lovebirds,
> 
> 
> Yes...if a little younger...and these here, have 'pink' Beaks as well...be able to tell their colors better of course, once their Feathers are more grown out.
> ...


Well, if two reds are out of two blues, then Daddy has some red birds in his background somewhere along the way.........


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Gorgeous color on those babies, Phil!


----------

